

GitHub Live - udp
http://githublive.codeofrob.com/

======
drewmclellan
Looks like the associated blog post is here:

<http://codeofrob.com/entries/github-live.html>

------
thisisblurry
This is a pretty neat idea, well executed - it took me a minute to realize
what was happening when nothing displayed for a few seconds.

Sidenote: instead of shrinking the list to the left (it becomes a little
harder to read as languages are added), you could wrap them more fluidly with
Isotope (<http://isotope.metafizzy.co>).

~~~
robashton
I thought about doing some tiling ala isotope, but really wanted a bar chart
to form (this is related to some work stuff that I want to try out)

------
pepachino
There is a small bug in the generation of #container .bucket IDs. Languages
named with multiple words (i.e. Emacs Lisp) get an invalid ID.

~~~
robashton
OOPS :-) #fix0r

------
ArchD
After a while, the number of languages becomes quite large so they resize text
and icons so that everything fits on the page, at least horizontally. The
problem with that is that the language name then becomes too small to be
legible. It's useless to change the zoom level of the browser page/tab,
either. The page seems to insist on fitting everything.

~~~
robashton
Have you a suggestion of how to resolve this? I thought maybe cap the scale
and allow scrolling of some sort - and maybe to allow a max number of items on
the page at any time (culling the oldest)

------
wyck
Needs more of this in the background, <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaxVwD-
HvNU>

------
Feoh
I'm really surprised at the huge lead Javascript has. I'd have thought Python
and/or Ruby would be king, with PHP and maybe Java following up.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
I suppose it's because, whilst there are a wide variety of backend languages,
JavaScript is the primary frontend language, at least for the web platform.

Edit: Or perhaps it's because JavaScript is finally becoming more popular,
despite being old. Lots of new libraries and applications are being written in
it.

~~~
Feoh
A co-worker of mine postulates that most of this is client side Javascript,
I'd be awfully curious to see how much of it is client side and how much is
node.js and the like.

------
the_french
I'm guessing this a list of the different languages being used in commits
displayed in real time ?

~~~
robashton
yes :-)

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Suggestion: Scale images based on commit size (additions + deletions) :)

